# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Can I take Prod 2000 logs and apply against 2005 Test box

## srussell705

Do you see any problems in taking the hourly log backups and aplying them against my SQL 2005 test box?  

I'm trying to get and or keep my boxes in a close resembelence of sync as we are testing our code base.

TIA

----------


## rmiao

Should be ok.

----------


## srussell705

Thanks.

I'll give it a try.

----------

